# صور تستحق منك التوقف



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن الصور متكررة


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)




----------



## e_y.a.s (13 أبريل 2012)

تحياتى وسلامى للزميل المهندس من قام برفع صور تنفيذ بعض بنود المشروعات ........الشغل جميل جدا....... ولكن لى بعض الملحوظات
1- حضرتك فى وصلة السلم لم يقم الحداد بعمل المقص
2 - خد بالك عند استلام كانات العمدان يجب ان يكون القفل مره فى اليمين ومره فى الشمال ............... مايكونش القفل فى اتجاه واحد
3 - اشارة العمود كما هو واضح فى الصوره تزيد عن 1.5 م وعلى ماهو واضح الحديد 12 مم والارتفاع ده كبيرجدا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (13 أبريل 2012)

e_y.a.s قال:


> تحياتى وسلامى للزميل المهندس من قام برفع صور تنفيذ بعض بنود المشروعات ........الشغل جميل جدا....... ولكن لى بعض الملحوظات
> 1- حضرتك فى وصلة السلم لم يقم الحداد بعمل المقص
> 2 - خد بالك عند استلام كانات العمدان يجب ان يكون القفل مره فى اليمين ومره فى الشمال ............... مايكونش القفل فى اتجاه واحد
> 3 - اشارة العمود كما هو واضح فى الصوره تزيد عن 1.5 م وعلى ماهو واضح الحديد 12 مم والارتفاع ده كبيرجدا



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (14 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (14 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Is_lion (14 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذه صور ولاكن انا اريد اقلق شغلة اذا كنت هنا في نرويج كان مايخلونك تشتغل من اولا يوم لي انه لا انت و احد من ثانين فكر في نفسة اهم شي يكون في مشروع هو سلامة العمال في مشروع و انا اشوف في هذه صور ولا اي شي متاخد في اجرائات السلامة وشكرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 أبريل 2012)

e_y.a.s قال:


> تحياتى وسلامى للزميل المهندس من قام برفع صور تنفيذ بعض بنود المشروعات ........الشغل جميل جدا....... ولكن لى بعض الملحوظات
> 1- حضرتك فى وصلة السلم لم يقم الحداد بعمل المقص
> 2 - خد بالك عند استلام كانات العمدان يجب ان يكون القفل مره فى اليمين ومره فى الشمال ............... مايكونش القفل فى اتجاه واحد
> 3 - اشارة العمود كما هو واضح فى الصوره تزيد عن 1.5 م وعلى ماهو واضح الحديد 12 مم والارتفاع ده كبيرجدا



اخي الكريم الملاحظات كثيره جدا نذكر منها وبالاضافه الي ما ذكره اخي الكريم 

1-قواعد السور لم يتم عمل تسوية للارض تحتها 

2- الحديد العلوي للسقف لم يتم تكريبه اي الحديد العلوي فوق الكمرات لا يوجد 

3- التراكب في الشبكه الخاصه slab on grad غير موجود اساسا 

وهناك الكثير مما يجب الانتباه اليه


----------



## elmasry25012012 (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kesbah (14 أبريل 2012)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## salim salim (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## king of rap (14 أبريل 2012)

الشغل ده والحديد الأخضر والردم بالبودرة ، أعتقد أنك في قطر
صح كده ولا ايه


----------



## elmasry25012012 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## boushy (15 أبريل 2012)

elmasry25012012 قال:


>






اضافة الي مازكره الاخوة 
مستوي بلوفة الحمام لابد ان يكون في مستوي واحد وفي بعض الاماكن كان يمكن الاستعانة بوصلة يو(( حدوة )) لحكم المستوي هذا 
مرور مواسير المياه الحلوة تحت تشطيب السقف ربما يعوق الصيانة اذا كانت هنالك حوجة لها في مقبل الايام


----------



## boushy (15 أبريل 2012)

elmasry25012012 قال:


>




اهمال الكانات في الاعمدة ربما يؤدي الي مالايحمد عقباه
قلب وضعية البلوك تزيد من الاحمال الميتة علي المبني 
العزل لابد ان يكون قبل البلاط 
العزل يجب ان يكون تحت المواسير
ترك العامل الغاز يعمل في مساحة ضيقة مثل الحمامات فيه مخاطر كبيرة عليه
تقبل مروري


----------



## elmasry25012012 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## السيدنصير (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elmasry25012012 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (15 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Eng.MFA2013 (16 أبريل 2012)

جميل جدآ تسلم الآيادي


----------



## zanzibar (16 أبريل 2012)

Thanks


----------



## elmasry25012012 (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## engineer1000 (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## elmasry25012012 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## alielmalt (17 أبريل 2012)

الصور مليئه بالخطاء 
مزدحمه بالخطاء 
ارجو ان توضح انها بها اخطاء حتى لا يتم اخذها بالمرجع 
علشان فى طلبه بتدخل علىالموقع لسه خبرتهم محدوده
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elmasry25012012 (17 أبريل 2012)

alielmalt قال:


> الصور مليئه بالخطاء
> مزدحمه بالخطاء
> ارجو ان توضح انها بها اخطاء حتى لا يتم اخذها بالمرجع
> علشان فى طلبه بتدخل علىالموقع لسه خبرتهم محدوده
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (17 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (18 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (19 أبريل 2012)




----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## MohamadSwelam (20 أبريل 2012)

*سؤال : هو ايه الحديد الاخضر ؟ وايه مميزاته عن الحديد العادي؟
*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)

*





«الحديد الأزرق» يغزو الرياض بعد المدن الساحلية والأبحاث تثبت محدودية عمره الافتراضي 
Mon, 22 Jun 2009 01:19 AM 
رفض باحث سعودي استخدام "الحديد الايبوكسي" في مشاريع البناء محليا، وبالأخص المشاريع الحكومية الضخمة كالجسور، وذلك تعقيبا على انتشار"حديث" لحديد باللون الأزرق،أحد ألوان الحديد الايبوكسي، في مشاريع مدينة الرياض، بعد أن كانت تستخدم في المدن الساحلية. وأشار الدكتور محمد تاج الدين المستشار في الهندسة المدنية والمعتمد من أميركا لفحص ومعالجة التآكل أن " تكلفة الحديد المغطى بالإيبوكسي تزيد بنحو 50-100 % على سعر الحديد العادي مع أن عمره الافتراضي 4 سنوات، و حسب الأبحاث والتقارير الفنية و المخبرية في دبي ومعظم ولايات أمريكا الحارة والساحلية وكذلك بريطانيا وأستراليا اتضح أن تكلفة الإصلاح عالية لهذا الحديد بعد تآكله، مما يضيف عبئاً إضافياً على ميزانية الدولة". 
وأكد تاج الدين ل"الرياض الاقتصادي" من مقر إقامته في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية أن ميزانية المشاريع الحكومية تقدر بعشرات المليارات وتزيد تكلفتها بنحو 30 في المئة عن التكلفة المستحقة بسبب استخدام مواصفات خاطئة لا تصلح لأجواء السعودية الحارة والرطبة، أبرزها استخدام الحديد المغطى بالايبوكسي في معظم المشاريع في المناطق الحارة مع أنه يكلف تقريباً ضعف سعر الحديد العادي ويصلح فقط لدول العالم الباردة التي يرش الملح فيها لإذابة الثلج.حيث تستعمل بودرة الايبوكسي كرابط لسطح حديد التسليح لحمايته من أملاح الكلور،وبحسب تاج الدين تكون البودرة بعدة ألوان مثل الأزرق أو الأخضر وأحياناً البنفسجي،وعن تقنية تصنيعه قال" تبدأ بتنظيف وصنفرة الحديد العادي حتى يصبح لونه قريباً من المعدن الأبيض، تسخين الحديد العادي المصنفر إلى درجة حرارة معينة بحسب مواصفات المنتج ،رش بودرة الإيبوكسي عن طريق استخدام الرش الإلكتروستاتيكي للحديد المصنفر،ترطيب وتبريد الدهان الإيبوكسي حتى يجف ويتماسك ويترابط مع الحديد المصنفر، عادة يطبق رش بودرة الإيبوكسي على طبقتين، وأخيراً يتم تخزين الحديد المغطى بالإيبوكسي بعناية في أماكن مخصصة لذلك". 
وأشار إلى أن بعض الاستشاريين يصر على البناء بالمواصفات القديمة الغير صحيحة وذلك عبر إلزام المقاولين في معظم المشاريع الحكومية الكبيرة في المدن الساحلية بالسعودية، مثل مشاريع أمانة جدة والهيئة الملكية بينبع وأرامكو، على استخدام الحديد المصنع محلياً والمغطى بمادة الإيبوكسي في الخرسانة المسلحة المعرضة لبيئات ساحلية حارة ورطبة في معظم المشاريع الحكومية الكبيرة في المدن بالسعودية دون أدنى مراجعة للمواصفات الحديثة العالمية ، مما يرهق ميزانية الحكومة السعودية من عدة نواحي أهمها قصر العمر الافتراضي مستثنيا من ذلك اعمار السعودية وهالكو البريطانية،حيث يعد ذلك مخالفا لتوجيهات خادم الحرمين الشريفين ببناء منشآت مستدامة ذات عمر افتراضي من 50 إلى 100 سنة ، بالإضافة إلى أن ذلك يكلف الحكومة السعودية مبالغ باهظة في الصيانة مستقبلاً حيث يتم إصلاح التآكل بطريقة الحماية الكاثودية الأمريكية وذلك عن طريق الخرسانة المتدهورة ثم إزالة الغطاء الإيبوكسي عن حديد التسليح ثم تنظيفه ووصله بعد ذلك بوصلات معدنية من مادة الزنك وتسمى (الأنود المضحي ) و يبلغ سعر إصلاح التآكل بهذه الطريقة أكثر من 1200 ريال للمتر المربع مع ضمان الإصلاح لمدة عشر سنوات فقط وبعدها يجب تغيير الأنود. كما كشفت دراسات أخرى قلة ترابط الحديد المغطى بمادة الآيبوكسي حيث تبلغ قوة الربط 83% وهي أقل من النسبة المعترف بها عالمياً من (ASTM A775/A775M) التي تشترط 85% كحد أدنى. 
واعتمد الدكتور تاج الدين إضافة إلى أبحاثه الخاصة على دراسة أميركية قدمت في 1991 خلصت إلى "خطورة التطبيق الغير مقنن لحديد الإيبوكسي في جميع العناصر الإنشائية بالجسور وبشكل تلقائي دون النظر إلى الظروف المحيطة بالمنشأ، وإلى كمية وحجم حديد التسليح والتشققات الموجودة في غطاء الإيبوكسي سواءً عند التصنيع أو النقل أو السحب والثني في الموقع، وظن بعض الباحثين في البداية أن تآكل حديد الإيبوكسي يتم فقط عند ثنيه بالموقع ولكن لوحظ كثيراً من التآكل في الجسور يوجد أيضاً بالحديد المستقيم الذي لم يتعرض لأي ثني في المصنع أو الموقع، أي أن الخطأ في حديد الإيبوكسي، وخاصة في الأجواء شديدة الحرارة في الماء والهواء والرطوبة العالية والأماكن الساحلية، وقد وجد الباحثون كثيراً من العينات المتآكلة موجودة في مواقع متعرضة لفترات بلل وجفاف متعاقبة من الماء والأملاح مما يزيد في سرعة و عدوانية الأجواء المؤدية لتآكل الحديد ، وهنا أثبت الباحثين عدم كفاءة حديد الإيبوكسي في الأجواء الحارة مثل ولاية فلوريدا وقد يصلح لولايات باردة مثل ولاية كلورادو الجبلية الثلجية ". 



ووفقا لما رصدته عدسة "الرياض الاقتصادي" من استخدام لهذا النوع من الحديد في أعمال الإنشاءات على مخرجين 5 و 6 شمال مدينة الرياض والتي تتمتع تربتها بمنسوب مياه جوفية مرتفع،أشار الدكتور إلى أن كثير من الدراسات التي تمت في أستراليا ودبي وبعض ولايات أمريكا الساحلية أثبتت أن الحديد الإيبوكسي لا يحمي من الماء العادي فضلاً عن عدم مقاومته للأملاح سواء كانت في التربة المجاورة أو المياه الجوفية ، ويزداد الوضع خطورة إذا كانت البيئة حارة والهواء حاراً والرطوبة عالية، فكل عامل من تلك العوامل يضعف من غطاء الإيبوكسي ويقلل من فعاليته وعمره الافتراضي.وعن المشاريع المحلية التي رصدها من خلال أبحاثه والتي تستخدم"الحديد الايبوكسي" ذكر أن جميع مشاريع الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل وينبع وأرامكو منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة تستخدم مواصفات مشابهة لهذا الحديد،و وكان أخر استخدام لأرامكو في مدينة الملك عبد الله الجامعية العام الماضي .بالرغم من أن مشاريع مدينة الملك عبد الله الاقتصادية – القريبة من رابغ و المنفذة بواسطة "شركة إعمار" لا تسمح باستخدام حديد الإيبوكسي في مشاريعها البالغة 100 مليار ريال، ويرجع ذلك إلى تأثر الاستشاريين بشركة إعمار بمواصفات بلدية دبي ومواصفات بريطانيا ومواصفات بعض الولايات الأمريكية الحارة التي لا تطبق الحديد الإيبوكسي، كما أستخدم في بعض مشاريع أمانة جدة وأمانة الدمام قديماً،وعادت الأمانة لاستخدامه مرة أخرى في جميع المشاريع الجديدة في العامين الماضيين، وقد أستخدم منذ عدة سنوات في ميناء جدة الإسلامي وبعد التآكل الكبير في معظم الحديد الإيبوكسي بالمشاريع السابقة والتكلفة الكبيرة للإصلاح ، قررت "شركة هالكرو البريطانية" الاستشارية وكذلك الشركة السعودية المسئولة عن التوسعة الجديدة لرصيف ميناء جدة الإسلامي ميناء جدة الإسلامي إيقاف استخدامه في جميع أجزاء المشروع وذلك لعدم جدواه بالسابق ولأن المواصفات البريطانية منعت استخدامه في بريطانيا منذ عام 1996م. 
وبعد فشل الحديد المغطى بالايبوكسي عالمياً لجأ الباحثون إلى عدة خيارات أهمها حديد STAINLESS STEEL الذي أثبتت بعض الدراسات أن عمره الافتراضي حوالي 105 سنة ويستخدم نادراً في بعض المشاريع في أوروبا وأمريكا ولكن يبلغ سعره 8 أضعاف سعر الحديد العادي،والخيار الثاني هو حديد مغمور بالزنك الحار ( Hot-Dip steel bar) ويبلغ عمره الإفتراضي 70 سنة وقوة ترابط الزنك مع الحديد 100في المئة. أيضا يمكن استعمال الخلطة الخرسانية البوزلانية العالية الأداء ( عن طريق خلط الإسمنت بطيء التصلد مع نسب محددة من رماد الحديد أو رماد الفحم) واستعمال حديد تسليح عادي مع إضافة كيمائية تمنع التآكل (corrosion inhibitor) التي توضع في الخلطة الخرسانية لربط أيونات الكلور السالبة ومنعها من التفاعل مع حديد التسليح. وبحسب رأي الدكتور تاج الدين فقد ثبت نجاح هذه الطريقة منذ تطبيقها في أنحاء العالم في عام 1995 م وحتى الآن وأعطت نتائج جيدة جداً مقارنة بالحديد الإيبوكسي المستخدم قبل ذلك ، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة هي المناسبة حالياً لمشاريع المدن الساحلية أو الحارة. 
يتفق مع ذلك رأي عبدالعزيز الرشيد،مدير عام شركة أوراك للمقاولات والمتخصص في إدارة المشاريع،فيرى أن تعامل المقاولين مع الحديد غير جيدة "بطبيعة الحال" حيث أنه من الممكن أن يحصل كشط في المادة العازلة تؤدي إلى تفاعل بين الأوكسجين والرطوبة ،وبالتالي يحصل زيادة في حجم الحديد وضغط على الخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى حدوث"الشروخ" في جسم البناء. وبحسب تعبير الرشيد فإن الغرض من استخدام "الحديد الايبوكسي" في هذه الحالة قد انتفى ،واعتبر أن استخدام هذا النوع من الحديد يعد هدراً مالياً يجب معالجته،مقترحاً استخدام تقنية "Alcatodik Protection “ والتي تستخدم في حماية أنابيب النفط من التآكل كما تستعمل في بعض مشاريع ارامكو وهيئة الجبيل وينبع. 
وأضاف الرشيد إلى أن عقود الإنشاء في السعودية هي"عقود إذعان" حيث يملي الطرف صاحب المشروع جميع اشتراطاته دون أن يتيح للمقاول فرصة المناقشة أو التفاوض على مواصفات المشروع والتي تعني ضياع "المناقصة "على المقاول. ووصف الرشيد المشاريع المقامة محلياً بانها"تشيخ" بسرعة لعدم وجود مرجعية،وإشراف،وإدارة مشاريع جيدة.مؤكداً في الوقت ذاته أن نحو 70-80 في المئة من المشاريع التي تنشأ غير مكتملة التخطيط. 
من جانب آخر "يعتقد" عبدالله العمار،رئيس اللجنة الوطنية للمقاولين، أن طن من هذا النوع "الحديد الايبوكسي"يزيد بنحو 700 ريال عن سعر طن الحديد العادي،وأشار إلى العيوب التي قد تؤثر على مدى جودته يمكن تلافيها بالتقنيات التصنيعية الحديثة لتصبح "قيمة" أكثر من قبل. وذكر أن استخدام هذا النوع من الحديد يتم في المدن الساحلية،أو في الأماكن التي تتوفر فيها مياة جوفية،ويتم "إقرار" استخدامه بعد أن يقوم المستشارون بتحليل التربة. 
مصدر في سوق الحديد بالسعودية أكد أن "الحديد الايبوكسي" يستخدم غالباً في المشاريع الإنشائية الساحلية تحديداً لما لها من دور في حماية الحديد من الرطوبة، لذا نلاحظ أن جميع المصانع موجودة في المناطق الساحلية (جدة والدمام)، كما أنها تستخدم بشكل رئيسي في مشاريع جسور الطرقات السريعة ومشاريع الصرف الصحي والخزن الاستراتيجي،وغالبا ما يستخدم في القواعد فقط.ويبلغ عدد المصانع التي تنتج هذه النوعية محليا يبغ 7 مصانع،جميعها تتمركز في منطقتي الجبيل والدمام وهي معدة لإنتاج الحديد الإيبوكسي الخاص لحديد سابك فقط، ماعدا مصنع الفيصل التابع لمصنع حديد الاتفاق في جدة بالإضافة إلى حديد عطية في جدة أيضاً. كما أنه تتواجد بعض الورش الكبرى نسبياً والمعدة لإنتاج نوعية الحديد الإيبوكسي في كل من الدمام والرياض وجدة، ولا توجد عليها رقابة فعلية. 
وذكر المصدر،الذي تحتفظ الرياض باسمه، أن حجم الإنتاج السنوي لهذه المصانع أوضح المصدر أنه يتراوح مابين 300 - 320 ألف طن سنوياً كامل إنتاجها مباع،وفي نفس الوقت "نجزم" أن هناك نقصاً في السوق بالنسبة لهذه النوعية من الحديد، فالطلب والعرض قريبان جداً من بعضهما. 
جميع الحقوق محفوظة. 2012, الرياض الاقتصادي *​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)

https://www.nysdot.gov/regional-off...ject/images/construction/apr05/full/apr04.jpg


----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (20 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (21 أبريل 2012)




----------



## Moh.Saleh (22 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## scan man (22 أبريل 2012)

الشغل جميل رغم أن البعض يقول هناك أخطاء من وجهة نضري أراها بسيطه


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## iaia2100 (22 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)




----------



## mahmoudyassin31 (22 أبريل 2012)

_*شكرا لكم*_


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (23 أبريل 2012)




----------



## م احمد عيسي (23 أبريل 2012)

بشمهندس بارك الله فيك ووفقك دائما ان شاء الله 
بس الصور الى حضرتك منزلها تستحق النقاش و الحل فليه المجموعه دى من المبانى التى بها عيوب يكون محل نقاش


----------



## elmasry25012012 (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (24 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## م احمد عيسي (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس عندى استفسار الواضح من الصورة ان العزل الى فى الحمام ده عزل بماده سيكا ممكن اعرف من حضرتك طريقه تحضيره لان عندى سقف مجلس المالك حب يعزله سيكا فعزلته و بعد اختبارة رشح السقف مياه


----------



## م احمد عيسي (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه لكن ياريت يا بشمهندس لو نناقش بالصور مميزات و عيوب المبانى البلدى فى دول الخليج الى هيا تبداء من بعد السملات بأن نصب العمدان على الطابوق و السقف كذالك لانى انا بستخدمها فى قطر و مضيقانى فعاوز اعرف عنها كتير يا ريت


----------



## elmasry25012012 (25 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## elmasry25012012 (26 أبريل 2012)




----------



## جابر عنتر سيد (11 مايو 2012)

بعد تحياتي لجميع زملائي لا حظت ان حديد تسليح بلاطة السقف مش متشال علي حديد الكمرات واللي من المفروض ان حديد الكمرات يشيل حديد بلاطة السقف نرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hanyesmat2012 (12 مايو 2012)

جابر عنتر سيد قال:


> بعد تحياتي لجميع زملائي لا حظت ان حديد تسليح بلاطة السقف مش متشال علي حديد الكمرات واللي من المفروض ان حديد الكمرات يشيل حديد بلاطة السقف نرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر



*رجاء التوضيح بالصور*​


----------

